# Drywall Repair



## Clake4341 (11 mo ago)

I have a wall that is drywalled and needs repair when I put a level horizontal top half of wall is out about 1/2 inch and the bottom is also out by about 1/2 inch how can I fix this without taking the whole wall down

clake4341


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

remove rock and see why. then shim it out if you cant fix framing.


----------

